# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  تشخیص وجود مصرف کننده با آردوینو

## ATULICUS

سلام به همگی .


من  تو یک پروژه با arduino uno نیاز دارم که از وجود یه مصرف کننده در مدار مطمین بشم و با توجه به بودن یا نبودن اون مصرف کننده ، تصمیماتی بگیرم .
فرض کنید مصرف کننده من یه لامپ یا یه led هستش . میخوام آردوینو تشخیص بده که لامپ در جا لامپی بسته شده یا جا لامپی خالیه . !



ممنون .

----------


## Shahab0nline

سلام

نمی تونید با برد آردوینو متوجه بشید که لامپ بسته شده یا نه
البته از شدنش میشه اما منظور شما فکر کنم این بود که خروجیمون فعاله یا غیر فعال
اما می تونید از دستورات شرطی استفاده کنید و شرط های مختلفی مانند فعال بودن خروجی در هر پایه ای که بخواید رو قرار بدید
و با توجه به نتیجه از دستور شرطی که گذاشتید دستورات مختلفی رو اجرا کنه
برای شروع دستورات مختلف قسمت  control structures  رو مطالعه کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## ATULICUS

> البته از شدنش میشه اما منظور شما فکر کنم این بود که خروجیمون فعاله یا غیر فعال


بله ، منظور من دقیقا فعال بودن و در مدار بودن مصرف کننده هستش .





> اما می تونید از دستورات شرطی استفاده کنید و شرط های مختلفی مانند فعال بودن خروجی در هر پایه ای که بخواید رو قرار بدید


میشه بگید کدوم دستورات میتونن این موضوع رو تو خروجی چک کنن ؟
میشه بیششتر توضیح بدبد یا یه قطعه کد مختصر بذارید .





ممنون

----------


## ATULICUS

با کد زیر حل شد :



int led1 = 13;


void setup() {
 
Serial.begin(9600);



}
//------------------------------------
void loop() {


pinMode(led1,INPUT);

 if ( digitalRead(led1) == 0 ) {

 pinMode(led1,OUTPUT);
 digitalWrite(led1,1);
 Serial.println(" led is ON ... ");
} else {

  Serial.println(" wire not connect ... ");
}

delay(10);


}

----------


## Masoud1344

لطفا اگر امکان دارد راجب برنامه توضیحی بفرمایید

----------

